# Commando?



## oakash (7 December 2010)

I have heard a rumour - perhaps not appropriate to the weather we are having - that young ladies out with a certain well-known hunt, are in the habit of 'going commando' in order to avoid a visible 'panty line' showing through their breeches. Being male I found this intriguing and with a  purely academic interest in such matters wondered if anyone could confirm this?


----------



## SusannaF (7 December 2010)

They used to say "Skittles" did, but I couldn't tell you about today's young ladies. Not that Skittles was a lady 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_3fmbmaLi7...t6EAnbk/s1600/Catherine_Walters_on_Horses.jpg


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (7 December 2010)

Oh god I couldn't bare it!!! One of my ex's dared to me to wear suspenders and works under my hunting gear one day. Needless to say there were lots of blokes who wanted a 'lead' from me that day!!!


----------



## EAST KENT (8 December 2010)

Santas_leprechaun said:



			Oh god I couldn't bare it!!! One of my ex's dared to me to wear suspenders and works under my hunting gear one day. Needless to say there were lots of blokes who wanted a 'lead' from me that day!!!
		
Click to expand...

um..do you really mean "bare" it..or "bear" it


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (8 December 2010)

Hahaha oops! I did mean bear it......


----------



## boneo (8 December 2010)

As an ex Royal Marine Commando, and many years ago, a regular follower of the Quorn, I am intrigued, did I miss something all those years ago?  A brief explanation of the term to one whose memory is somewhat dulled by time, would be gratefully received


----------



## Paddydou (8 December 2010)

I have to confess to going out commando on several occasions though not hunting! I think I would want extra around that area in case of mishap... My Mother is a darling though and always has spare pairs for all of us that would be respectable for doctors to see in case of emergencies... We still have her and not our respective partners as our emergency contact for just such occasions. Its always the first thing she considers when she hears we are on our way to a five hour wait in public...

I think its called sods law that the Doctor in A&E looks like George Clooney on the day you actually break a leg (and you Mother isn't around). It has happened once - only once - so now I ensure I wear garments that would not make anyone blush when ever I am likely to take a trip in an ambulance! There is also a very embarrassing tale about me not noticing that one of my darling terriers had chewed a rather large section of material from ones breeches and one was seen hurtling across country with a draft... no I haven't lived it down, yes I always check now and yes I still blush! Its a shame that farmers and game keepers have a tendancy to stay in the same job for years on end...

Learn from the mistakes of others ladies!!!


----------



## Judgemental (8 December 2010)

boneo said:



			As an ex Royal Marine Commando, and many years ago, a regular follower of the Quorn, I am intrigued, did I miss something all those years ago?  A brief explanation of the term to one whose memory is somewhat dulled by time, would be gratefully received
		
Click to expand...

Dear boy, may I take you aside and hope not too many are listening. It is when the fair sex decide not to wear, shall we say anything under their joddies. 

How do I know that, ah well a long story, indeed several long stories.

However, more to the point is it a matter of coming out incorrectly dressed. 

Well I suppose it is a matter for the discretion of the master. From my very limited experience, the less there is to get in the way of indiscredtion the better!


----------



## Paddydou (8 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			How do I know that, ah well a long story, indeed several long stories!

Click to expand...

JM is one to suppose that you dared to join the field in inapropriate attire... 

I think we should make this a day of national mourning for your under garments!


----------



## Kenzo (8 December 2010)

Id rather see someones VPL than the horrors that could be displayed should ones breaches split in the wrong place when going comando!


----------



## Doormouse (8 December 2010)

I did accidently once wear a g-string under my breeches for a days hunting and I have to report that they "flossed" my butt.  That is one mistake I will NEVER make again.  

As for commando, oh no, Bridget Jones knickers for me all the way!


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (8 December 2010)

A friend of mine I used to hunt with in England was always teasing me for wearing knickers and that she could see my VPL! Never bothered me, I like to be comfortable.

Do blokes actually noticed the VPL? and if so what do they think??


----------



## Paddydou (8 December 2010)

Santas_leprechaun said:



			Do blokes actually noticed the VPL? and if so what do they think??
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they do in all honesty... Most probably don't even know what VPL means! I think they go on shape and pertness over visability of underwear wearing...


----------



## Simsar (8 December 2010)

PML! WTF x


----------



## steadyeddy (8 December 2010)

Definately not!! Bridget Jones special knickers everytime. Alot more comfortable & no embarrassment if you end up in A&E!!!!!!


----------



## JenHunt (8 December 2010)

definitely Bridget Jones' all the way... preferably with tights over the top!


----------



## Paddydou (8 December 2010)

I like tights on top!


----------



## Simsar (9 December 2010)

Tights! Do they still make tights??


----------



## lucy glitters (9 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Dear boy, may I take you aside and hope not too many are listening. It is when the fair sex decide not to wear, shall we say anything under their joddies. 

How do I know that, ah well a long story, indeed several long stories.

However, more to the point is it a matter of coming out incorrectly dressed. 

Well I suppose it is a matter for the discretion of the master. From my very limited experience, the less there is to get in the way of indiscredtion the better!

Click to expand...

LOl - i always go commando under breeches


----------



## soulfull (9 December 2010)

my friend only wears thermals, but she says they have to be ladies with the seam in the right place lol


----------



## houndsplease (9 December 2010)

oh we notice alright  and it depends who it is as to whether or not a split is a good thing or not.


----------



## lucy glitters (9 December 2010)

Same goes for the gentlemen - and commando should be compulsory for field masters. Unmanly pant lines put me off my stride. Give me a seamless rump to follow any day. 
Ps skittles wasn't a "lady" but by god she could outclass & outride them on the hunting field


----------



## houndsplease (10 December 2010)

if the gents are wearing proper hunting breeches you dont get them anyway they are far too baggy.


----------



## Doormouse (10 December 2010)

houndsplease said:



			if the gents are wearing proper hunting breeches you dont get them anyway they are far too baggy.
		
Click to expand...

Very good point.


----------



## maggiesmum (10 December 2010)

lucy glitters said:



			Same goes for the gentlemen - and commando should be compulsory for field masters. Unmanly pant lines put me off my stride. Give me a seamless rump to follow any day. 
field
		
Click to expand...

Careful though, you could find yourself facing a hedge you planned to avoid if paying too much attention to the rump in front!!! LOL


----------



## Dogstar (11 December 2010)

Hmm.. my friend once got thrown into a barbed wire fence and her breeches were completely ripped apart. Underwear does have its uses!


----------



## solitairex (16 December 2010)

Aha this post made me chuckle - the amount of times I have worn the wrong knickers out hunting, so uncomfy aha! Couldn't imagine going without, I remember in a Jilly Cooper book a character did this showjumping and the split over a jump  ahahaa! x


----------



## Luci07 (16 December 2010)

Still laughing over an Ex RM asking for an explanation of Commando... of COURSE you don't know what that means.. speaking as one who has an ex RM in her back category of OH's..Now wondering how I can remove the coffee I have spluttered all over my keyboard and nearby dog..

Its special Bridget Jones for me when riding full stop. I too have made the mistake of attempting to ride with a G string. The only nice thing about that was the absolute pleasure in taking the ruddy things off!. As for going without - nope not a chance, I have spent far too much time in A&E to risk such a thing so have a good selection of proper sports underwear now..!


----------



## solitairex (16 December 2010)

The only ones I can wear are my expensive Jack Wills ones... sounds silly I know, but I have these 'extra-comfort seemless' ones and ugh just no! Soreeee! Ahaa! x


----------



## Paddydou (17 December 2010)

solitairex said:



			I remember in a Jilly Cooper book a character did this showjumping and the split over a jump  ahahaa! x
		
Click to expand...

Didn't Rupert Campbell Black cover her up with his hat?  Naughty Rupert!


----------



## idl1975 (17 December 2010)

Nothing wrong with respectable VPL.  

What is off putting is the g-string or nothing at all.  98% of people who think either of these are a good idea don't have the figure for it.  Anyone unfortunate enough to be behind them is then treated to something akin to a blancmange in a bar fight with a sack full of jello.  Oh my bleeding eyes.


----------



## solitairex (17 December 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Didn't Rupert Campbell Black cover her up with his hat?  Naughty Rupert!
		
Click to expand...

Probably  oh I wish I was a character in one of her books! Aha! x

And ditto about most people not having the figure for it - that just adds insult to injury!


----------



## Starbucks (17 December 2010)

I never wear pants with Jods!!!


----------



## T-Bag (17 December 2010)

Starbucks said:



			I never wear pants with Jods!!!
		
Click to expand...

and then sell them on ebay?


----------



## Luci07 (18 December 2010)

solitairex said:



			Probably  oh I wish I was a character in one of her books! Aha! x

And ditto about most people not having the figure for it - that just adds insult to injury!
		
Click to expand...


It was Perdita who ripped her sharkskin breeches... god what a memory I've got!

Mostly because of having to explain to single GF's that Jilly Coopers take on all hot, straight and single riders is about as far from the truth as you can get!!


----------



## solitairex (18 December 2010)

Luci07 said:



			It was Perdita who ripped her sharkskin breeches... god what a memory I've got!

Mostly because of having to explain to single GF's that Jilly Coopers take on all hot, straight and single riders is about as far from the truth as you can get!!
		
Click to expand...

I was just saying to Mum how every female character seems to be minted and beautiful and how incredibley unfair it is aha! Ahh yes I could remember it was Perdita. With her tight fitting purple jacket wasn't it?


----------



## skye_and_i (19 December 2010)

Starbucks said:



			I never wear pants with Jods!!!
		
Click to expand...

who do you hunt with and where do you compete?


----------



## Sanolly (19 December 2010)

Luci07 said:



			It was Perdita who ripped her sharkskin breeches... god what a memory I've got!

Mostly because of having to explain to single GF's that Jilly Coopers take on all hot, straight and single riders is about as far from the truth as you can get!!
		
Click to expand...

I think it was Fenella Maxwell wasn't it?


----------



## solitairex (19 December 2010)

Luci07 said:



			It was Perdita who ripped her sharkskin breeches... god what a memory I've got!

Mostly because of having to explain to single GF's that Jilly Coopers take on all hot, straight and single riders is about as far from the truth as you can get!!
		
Click to expand...




MincePie said:



			I think it was Fenella Maxwell wasn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes ofcourse, Perdita was in Polo and Fenella was in Riders and it was in Riders that it happened.


----------



## Luci07 (19 December 2010)

solitairex said:



			Ah yes ofcourse, Perdita was in Polo and Fenella was in Riders and it was in Riders that it happened.
		
Click to expand...

Damm, memory isn't THAT good.!!

I still STRONGLY maintain that JC has an awful lot to answer for. Non horsey friends honestly can't believe that life at the yard isn't simply a hot bed of romps in the hay and boxes. And if they happen to catch me in my horsey gear (what a catch I look!) think its just an off day - nope, it has to be practicality over beauty when rushing around after dirty animals. 

Still, turned up for a drinks party last night at someones who has been giving me SJ training. He didn't recognise me and then had to back peddle quite hard!


----------



## marmalade76 (19 December 2010)

Under no circumstances would I go anywhere with no knickers, and as for thongs - I think I would rather go without than wear one of those!

Proper M&S knickers for me, VPL or not!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (19 December 2010)

Heehee I think that commando in jodhs would be very uncomfortable!!!

Why not just get a pair of cream/white/beige pants???

Or even better the line reducing shorts that you can wear under your jodhs??

I can say I would like to be behind anyone who split their jodhs on a commando day I think i would be likely to throw up!!

Nikki


----------



## Eventer96 (20 January 2011)

Commando, definately not my choice out of atire for the hunting field. Each to their own though.

 I'd never risk it! I am the type of person to pick perfect moments (embarrasing moments that is!). If I ever went out commando (which I wouldn't) I'd definately end up entangled in a hedge, soaked in a ditch (seems to be a regular thing at the moment), land myself in A & E or it would pour down... leaving everything on show. Not attractive! 

Thanks OP, this thread cheered me up.


----------



## pipsqueek (20 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			I never wear pants with Jods!!![/QUOTE

like button needed! me neither..no vpl 

Click to expand...


----------



## houndsplease (20 January 2011)

pipsqueek said:





Starbucks said:



			I never wear pants with Jods!!![/QUOTE

like button needed! me neither..no vpl 

Click to expand...


haha well pipsqueek maybe bring that up at a meeting might get some more followers?????? 

haha
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Springback (21 January 2011)

Jilly Cooper is a strong "method" writer, if there is such a thing, and does a lot of research before writing a new book. Rupert Campbell-Black was based on a real character and most agree on who it was (let's just say he hunts all over the place but returns to Warwickshire).

As for the thread itself: this week's Thruster, Harry Wallace, is now a Commando, so let's ask him! Having browsed about a thousand recent jumping images on a hunting snapper's site I can safely say there aren't many VPLs in the Shire Packs.


----------



## PortwayPaddy (21 January 2011)

I will stick to my mid thigh Under Armour Compression Shorts ta very much.

They hold everything in place, no VPL, look smooth, no wobbles, hides "orange peel" skin and come in cold gear (winter) and heat gear (autumn) version.

Win, win I reckon.

Paddy


----------

